# Zeno...anyone tried it?



## Stormy (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm curious to try that Zeno acne clearing device.  I've heard good things about it, but it's SO expensive!  Anyone have any reviews?


----------



## alysaunknox (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm really curious about this too...I haven't tried it though


----------



## enviable (Jul 17, 2007)

i have.. true it is quite pricey but if you think about all the $$ your putting in to clear up all those darn scars and zits, it really is worth it. it really has worked well for me, i normally get pimples around my mouth area and after using this, it makes pimples go fast..with no scarring..truely a good investment, plus there is a 30 day money back guarantee.. so why not..


----------



## xiahe (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enviable* 

 
_i have.. true it is quite pricey but if you think about all the $$ your putting in to clear up all those darn scars and zits, it really is worth it. it really has worked well for me, i normally get pimples around my mouth area and after using this, it makes pimples go fast..with no scarring..truely a good investment, plus there is a 30 day money back guarantee.. so why not.._

 
yeah i was always afraid to buy it because it's so pricey (even tho i knew there was a 30-day money back guarantee on it!) but i've heard so many good things about it so maybe now it's time to try it...i have combo skin but my forehead suffers terribly from acne because it's the oiliest, and i've been wanting to get rid of all of those zits FOR GOOD!


----------



## anickia (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_yeah i was always afraid to buy it because it's so pricey (even tho i knew there was a 30-day money back guarantee on it!) but i've heard so many good things about it so maybe now it's time to try it...i have combo skin but my forehead suffers terribly from acne because it's the oiliest, and i've been wanting to get rid of all of those zits FOR GOOD!_

 
a little off the subject...........................................  ....
i love hello kitty too. my mom thinks im a little too grown.


----------



## thenovice (Jul 28, 2007)

I want to try it, but i normally have very clear skin. Although- lately its been so bad! Right now i am trying out Cliniques Acne Solutions- and if that doesn't work for me. I plan on buying this- it seems to be such a good investment.

And enviable said something about spending so much money to get rid of the darn things. She is completely right- in the past two WEEKS i have spend almost $200 on face products. Its ridiculous.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 29, 2007)

If you're face is typically clear, your breakouts are probably hormonal or stress/environmental related.  Don't over diagnose yourself, Clinique Acne Solutions is for someone with serious, persistent acne, not just a few blemishes every once in a while.

That being said, the Zeno only works when you use it before a blemish shows up, which is why I think it's bull.  We have one at work for us to use for selling purposes (I tried this and this is what I think blah blah blah).  Because I'm not a psychic, I couldn't determine what was "early" enough for the best usage with it, I saw little to no results.  We get it returned all the time, either because it truly doesn't work or because people don't give it a chance.
However, the Zeno is essentially a technological spot treatment, for those of you with persistent acne or acne in oily areas, it's not going to have long term treatment results for your primary concerns.


----------



## luvme4me (Jul 29, 2007)

I bought it but it did not work for me so I returned it. First it was defective because sometimes it would not turn on and second I saw no difference. Its just better for me to go see my facialist so she could pop them. Also the zeno doesn't work on whiteheads


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 30, 2007)

Last year my mom started going to a special doctor who specializes in skin care. when I was sitting in his office he had before and after pictures of clients, and various magazines on a table in front of me. One had an add for zeno. I asked him what he thought of the product and he told me it was absolutely worthless, his daughter had tried it and it was just a giant waste of money.


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 7, 2007)

well, I disagree; but to each their own, huh?  
I happen to loooove my Zeno.  I have a rare breakout, now that I am 30; usually one or two around that time of the month, but with two (sometimes three) cycles, those bad boys are GONE! within two to three days, as opposed to like a week if you are one of those "pickers" haha.  I kid you not. 

I use it at the first sign that the pimple will appear, usually after there's that little telltale redness/ouchy spot (otherwise, how the heck are you going to know where to place the thing!!? LOL.  I don't have cystic acne problems, and I know that the little pamphlet says it won't work effectively on those "underground" big bad boy zits... but for those, only a derm is going to be able to help you anyways!

I could not live without the Zeno now that I have had it.  It has saved me already in the ~year I have owned it.  Well worth the investment, IMHO
HTH!!


----------



## thenovice (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_If you're face is typically clear, your breakouts are probably hormonal or stress/environmental related. Don't over diagnose yourself, Clinique Acne Solutions is for someone with serious, persistent acne, not just a few blemishes every once in a while.

That being said, the Zeno only works when you use it before a blemish shows up, which is why I think it's bull. We have one at work for us to use for selling purposes (I tried this and this is what I think blah blah blah). Because I'm not a psychic, I couldn't determine what was "early" enough for the best usage with it, I saw little to no results. We get it returned all the time, either because it truly doesn't work or because people don't give it a chance.
However, the Zeno is essentially a technological spot treatment, for those of you with persistent acne or acne in oily areas, it's not going to have long term treatment results for your primary concerns._

 
I'll am just going to clarify quickly what i meant. Though, i do understand your point and will take that into consideration. What i meant by normally clear, meaning it has been in the past. And what i meant by it beening so bad lately is that my entire face is covered in enormous zits that were so bad i couldn't even wear makeup. 

And just as an update, the Clinique is quite fabulous and very gentle. I like it alot and it has helped tremondously with keeping things under control.


----------

